# Skillet glue for handle installs



## superworrier (Oct 7, 2022)

I've been using the KnS video for handle installs (cutting up hot glue gun sticks and using a torched tang to melt them). KnS however, does include glue pellets when you buy a loose handle from them. These have been amazing: they work just like the glue sticks but you don't need to cut them up. 

I emailed them about this, and they said it's just regular skillet glue. However, looking at the descriptions on Amazon, it seems like these have a very high melting point. Recently, I was able to remove these handles easily with a quick boil, leading me to not believe that these are the same, because even the softening point listed is much higher than you could achieve in boiling water.

Does anyone know better about this? Should I not trust the specs? I noticed that there is both high and low melting point glue sticks, so maybe I need the skillet equivalent? And maybe I need to use a real crafts store instead of Amazon to find them


----------



## superworrier (Oct 7, 2022)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06XWTY4BN


For example, the softening point is listed above the boiling point of water, which leads me to believe it won't work well for me (I'd like easy removal if possible). But maybe this value does not mean when I assume it to mean.


----------

